# Question about 340 volts 3 phase on x cell o mill



## mostlyred (Oct 30, 2012)

THIS vertical milling machine will be sold at auction .havent looked at it yet ,,,listing states it to be 340 volt 3 phase...canadian made machine.. i just got a used converter for the lathe i have but thats 240 volts..should i stay clear of the mill or what has to be done to wire this mill up... any comments on mill also will help thanks


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't let it stop me.   Sound like a misprint in the ad. 340v = 430v?

Either way, motors can be swapped out with something more standard, re-wired for the correct voltage... I wouldn't wast time trying to adapt to that voltage if it is actually 340v.

My surface grinder came wired for 575 volts! Replaced the 575v motor with a 220/440 volt motor and hooked up with a VFD.  Runs like a charm!


----------



## joe_m (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't comment on the mill itself - there doesn't seem to be a link in your post (or I can't find it). But like 4gsr said, I wouldn't worry about the current motor. You can always tape a few more AAA batteries to the configuration, or hook a few more gerbils up to the treadmill. As long as the mounts haven't been mutilated like mine then between all the VFDs on fleabay and the motors at places like Surplus Center it should be easy to convert to something easier for you to provide power to.

Joe


----------



## DMS (Oct 30, 2012)

340V is (I believe) a european standard. 

It should run on a 240 volt converter, albeit at a lower power output. Of course you could always swap out the motor later.


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 30, 2012)

I have seen lots of 340, actually it's 347 3 phase. The local Home Depot stocks 347 volt fluorescent tube ballasts. What you nut you say? I am crazy? 
Nope, they are used at local power generation stations. We have Sir Adam Beck 1 & 2, Decue Falls, Power glen etc.
Likely it was used on site with 600 volt.
A single leg of 600 3 ph is 347 1ph with neutral.
Pierre


----------

